# A special cross cut hedge call



## BrentWin (Aug 18, 2013)

This call is special because my great nephew Sam and I made for his grandpa.
It's cross cut hedge with a cocobolo insert. Sam gave it to his papa yesterday and, needless to say, he was very happy with it.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0232_zps0199bd9e.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1157_zpsc7eea1b1.jpg


----------



## SENC (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 18, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Rick


----------



## myingling (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice to see them get into tuning at young age  sweet call


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 19, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> This call is special because my great nephew Sam and I made for his grandpa.
> It's cross cut hedge with a cocobolo insert. Sam gave it to his papa yesterday and, needless to say, he was very happy with it.
> 
> http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0232_zps0199bd9e.jpg
> ...


Love the call but love the story more!
Jim R


----------

